# Faux contact



## Da21 (12 Avril 2005)

µJe pense avoir unfaux contact avec mon ibook G3 900, 384 Mo de ram, lecteur dvd 
CD-graveur

Le pb est le suivant mon ecran ne s'alume plus sauf qd j'appui comme un fou sur la partie bas gauche du portable il se ralume
j'ai brancher un autre écran et même pb j'ai peur que ça vienne du CPU 

Avez vous deja rencontrer ce type de pb ?


----------



## Da21 (19 Avril 2005)

En regardant je me suis rendu compte que sous la puce de la carte video il y a sans doute une soudure de morte, en essayant de caller la puce j'ai un écran qui s'affiche avec grésillement et sans reponse tps réel.

Personne n'a rencontrer un tel problème ?? 
Alors que dois-je faire pour que ça me coute un minimum sachant qu'il n'est pas sous garantie


----------



## MacMadam (19 Avril 2005)

Da21 a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous deja rencontrer ce type de pb ?


 Oui, et j'ai carrément acheté un autre iBook, vu le prix que l'on me demandait pour la réparation. Ce que l'on m'avait diagnostiqué était un problème de rétro-éclairage. J'ignore toutefois si ton problème est le même. Cela dit, l'écran semble être un souci récurrent sur les iBook G3, comme tu peux le lire *ici*. Mais peut-être que *ceci* ou *cela* pourra t'aider.


----------



## Da21 (19 Avril 2005)

Le problème c'est que ça vient pas de mon écran
mais de ma puce... car même sur un autre écran ça marche pas


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (19 Avril 2005)

Bon j'en profite pour poster mon message ici alors
Ma soeur a eu un problème dimanche avec son Ibook G3.
Elle travaillait, puis sont apparus des "parazites". Plus moyen de rien faire, il a fallut enlever la baterie pour l'éteindre.
Ensuite le mac s'allumait sauf l'écran
on réessaie tout s'allume (l'écran aussi)
Et maintenant l'écran fonctionne plus du tout
Le problème c'est que je ne connais pas la cause. En général ce genre de réparations coûtes cher ?


----------



## cousinhube (20 Avril 2005)

Le pb est simple: il y a eu une erreur de conception sur certains iBook G3 et cela se manifeste par des pb d'affichage: on a lipression que l'ordi démarre mais rien ne s'affiche. Apple s'est engagé à réparer les modèles victimes de ce vice même lorsqu'ils ne sont plus sous garantis. 
Personnellement j'ai acehté un iBOOk G3 800 Dual il y a un peu plus de deux ans et 9 mois après j'ai eu ce problème, donc pas de souci Aplle l'a réparé, garantie oblige. Un après ca a recommencé et là Apple me l'a réparé gratos, sans garantie, et à me^me chngé gratos mon écran qui avait une ligne de morte (gratos!!!!).
Donc cointactez au plus vite un centre de réparation agréé Aplle, car Apple ne gère plus directement les réparations iBook.

Plus d'infos ici: http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/


----------



## scully (20 Avril 2005)

ça m'a fait la même chose en novembre dernier, mon iBook G3 était encore sous garantie (Fnac) , on m'a dit que ça venait de la carte mère.


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> Le pb est simple: il y a eu une erreur de conception sur certains iBook G3 et cela se manifeste par des pb d'affichage: on a lipression que l'ordi démarre mais rien ne s'affiche. Apple s'est engagé à réparer les modèles victimes de ce vice même lorsqu'ils ne sont plus sous garantis.
> Personnellement j'ai acehté un iBOOk G3 800 Dual il y a un peu plus de deux ans et 9 mois après j'ai eu ce problème, donc pas de souci Aplle l'a réparé, garantie oblige. Un après ca a recommencé et là Apple me l'a réparé gratos, sans garantie, et à me^me chngé gratos mon écran qui avait une ligne de morte (gratos!!!!).
> Donc cointactez au plus vite un centre de réparation agréé Aplle, car Apple ne gère plus directement les réparations iBook.
> 
> Plus d'infos ici: http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/



le problème de DA21 Semble être le problème de carte mère, un conseil contact d'abord Apple par téléphone pour vérifier que ta machine rentre bien dans le cadre du problème Apple puis, Apple un centre de maintenance Agrée Apple pour connaîtrais leurs modalités de prise en charge


----------

